# Youtube Live tonight 7pm (gmt0 with dodo juice



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes we have a live tonight with PJ from dodojuice 

We will be discussing general detailing - DODO Juice and Waxstock 

Make sure you tune in 

detailingworld.tv

7pm GMT


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Good one tonight guys :thumb: Still not 100% sure who is who from DW 

PJ was very funny, man that guy can talk :lol:

Interesting to hear more about dodo juice history & this really has cemented my interest in the brand, along with Dom messaging me last week. I must not fall down the rabbit hole of carnauba car waxes again! :lol:

Come April, Mr Skittles the Third is on my Detailing shop along with a few other brands to try.

Thanks guys, keep up the good work!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Rappy said:


> Good one tonight guys :thumb: Still not 100% sure who is who from DW
> 
> PJ was very funny, man that guy can talk :lol:
> 
> ...


thanks - cant believe you still havent worked out whose who


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Matt, Randomly Set :thumb:

Bill ?? Have a few guesses.

John, I think Whizzer.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

I thought Whizzer is Bill? (as in Billy Whizz maybe?)

And and educated guess that John is Johnnyopolis?


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, I enjoyed last night's too. I actually had time to sit down and watch it live too 



Rappy said:


> Interesting to hear more about dodo juice history & this really has cemented my interest in the brand, along with Dom messaging me last week. I must not fall down the rabbit hole of carnauba car waxes again! :lol:


Agree with that. I was already interested after trying the freebies I got earlier in the month, but along with my impression of those and also hearing PJ last night has made me want to try more.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SteveW said:


> I thought Whizzer is Bill? (as in Billy Whizz maybe?)
> 
> And and educated guess that John is Johnnyopolis?


I was thinking Billy Whizz too, but thought that was to obvious & John was Whizzer.

Answers on a postcard chaps


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

SteveW said:


> I thought Whizzer is Bill? (as in Billy Whizz maybe?)
> 
> And and educated guess that John is Johnnyopolis?


nailed it


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SteveW said:


> Yeah, I enjoyed last night's too. I actually had time to sit down and watch it live too
> 
> Agree with that. I was already interested after trying the freebies I got earlier in the month, but along with my impression of those and also hearing PJ last night has made me want to try more.


Agreed, me too :thumb:

I got chance to watch it & can really see me buying more dodo juice products.

Out of the two freebies. BTBM is going to be my go to PH Neutral Shampoo. 100% :thumb::thumb:

I need to use iFoam more. Not as good on a car I washed today.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> nailed it


Good, good :thumb::thumb:


----------

